# Suehil is our newest moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleased to announce that Suehil is joining the English-French team of moderators.

Please wait till after the holidays before sending her questions about how to become a "Senior Member". 

Happy new year,
Mike


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time, Suehil! I hope you have many questions about the rules for posting! 
Now, seriously, I know the Eng/French foreros are in good hands!


----------



## pyan

Welcome to the team, Suehil.  It will be really good to have you on board.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations Suehil and welcome to the club!


----------



## DearPrudence

Youpi yah !!!!! Great news. So happy to have you on board!!
Good luck


----------



## Flaminius

Happy new year, Suehil, and welcome to the modo team.  I am glad to see that the English-French team is going from strength to strength.


----------



## fsabroso

Suehil, 

Welcome to the team!!!!


----------



## jann

Fabulous!!!  Bienvenue !!!


----------



## ireney

Excellent news, welcome on board. Just don't expect me to write anything in French though


----------



## Suehil

Thank you all very much for the welcome.  

I've always dreamt of having magic powers....

Suehil


----------



## dn88

I'm not worthy, but I'll say *CONGRATS!!!* anyway.


----------



## brian

Woohoooo! The mod squad finally has canine protection.


----------



## Trisia

Congrats, Suehill. I'm sure you'll make a very fine mod (you certainly were a great member ).


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Medemod... 'Mede' as in 'co' or as in 'mede/mead'? Gewoon maar nieuwsgierig .

Anyway, good luck en veel succes!!

Frank


----------



## samanthalee

brian8733 said:


> Woohoooo! The mod squad finally has canine protection.



Hey hey... I take offence at that.


Hi Suehil, welcome aboard.


----------



## Suehil

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Medemod... 'Mede' as in 'co' or as in 'mede/mead'? Gewoon maar nieuwsgierig .
> 
> Anyway, good luck en veel succes!!
> 
> Frank


'Co' - medemens, medemod.  (for the non-Dutch speakers - it's pronounced like 'made-a-mod' said fast)

I also protect very small dogs 

Thanks, everyone, you are all very kind.

Sue


----------



## Kelly B

Welcome to the team!


----------



## DearPrudence

samanthalee said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian8733*
> 
> 
> Woohoooo! The mod squad finally has canine protection.
> 
> Hey hey... I take offence at that.



(what should I say?)
(sorry, we're not supposed to chat but that's too painful  )
*
Happy to have you around once again, Sue! *


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> (what should I say?)
> (sorry, we're not supposed to chat but that's too painful  )
> *
> Happy to have you around once again, Sue! *


Stop barking you fake dog! You're not a real dog, are you? 
You're not even a real mod but a Xmod... 
C'mon, be serious once in a while! 
And stop wearing this ridiculous hat! 

Errr... and hope Sue will do a great job.


----------



## Joannes

Zolang dat niet betekent dat je minder komt helpen bij ons, is dat leuk nieuws.  Proficiat en veel succes!


----------

